# cyber security course required



## evilwit (Aug 11, 2011)

hey guys i have just passed my 10thnow i am planning to do a cyber security course as i cant do my 11th as i have some health problem.i want to do a online cyber security course for three reasons.first i live in Patna and most courses don't have their centers in Patna.second i have health problems so i want to opt for online courses.third i want to make my career in cyber security world.so please suggest6 me a course that is based on cyber security.i have a course in my mind here is the link PG Program in Cyber Crime Prosecution & Defence - Asian School of Cyber Laws


----------



## shejin983 (Sep 12, 2011)

i Got a DVD pack for Ethical Hacking..


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 12, 2011)

I did a diploma for Cyber Law from ASCL ages ago. Personally I didn't find it to be that enticing not to mention the exam is an open book exam. If you are a person following a Legal career though this may alter your view greatly on the course . However if you are a person aspiring to one of those white hats I wouldn't start my career path based on their course material.


----------

